# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  تفاصيل جديدة على جريمة السلط : الأم ذبحت أطفالها بـ " موس كباس "

## الحصن نيوز

أعترفت  سيدة " 35 عاما " مساء السبت بقتل طفليها ومحاولة قتل ابنتها ، وطعن نفسها في رقبتها اثناء التحقيق معها بعد أن ارتكبت الجريمة وقت الظهيرة وبقيت تفاصيلها غامضة لعدة ساعات .

الام التي طعنت نفسها في محاولة للانتحار ، خضعت لعملية جراحية ، ودخلت في وضع صحي حرج ، وبقي سر  الجريمة التي هزت مدينة السلط معلقا الى أن أفاقت واستمع الى شهادتها في المستشفى أمام المدعي العام .

دوافع ارتكاب الجريمة مجهولة ، ومهما كانت الدوافع لا يوجد اي مبرر أن تقدم أم على قتل أطفالها وهم نيام بـ " موس كباس " ، لا سيما أن جيران السيدة التي تحمل الجنسية الاردنية والمتزوجة من مصور فوتوغرافي مصري الجنسية يقولون " أنها تمتع بخلق كبير والتزام ديني واضح ، وحافظة للقرآن ، وتعتني بأولادها بتميز  " .

وأما عن الزوج ، فحسب الناطق الاعلامي المقدم محمد الخطيب ، فقد أصيب بصدمة افقدته الوعي ادخل على اثرها المستشفى .

و قال المقدم الخطيب ان : " أجهزة دفاع مدني البلقاء قامت بنقل واسعاف ثلاثة اطفال اثر تعرضهم للطعن اضافة الى والدتهم.الا ان الطفلين " محمد 11 عاما و عبد الرحمن 6 اعوام " وصلا الى مستشفى الحسين الحكومي في السلط متوفيين في حين خضعت شقيقتهم رحمة 9 سنوات  لتلقي العلاج " .

وقد استمعت الاجهزة الامنية الى شهادة الطفلة رحمة والتي افادت بان والدتها ايقظت شقيقاها من نومهما وغرست " الموس " في جسدهما حتى توفيا ، وتقول الطفلة في افادتها : " حاولت قتلي وطعنتني الا أنني  هربت الى غرفة مجاورة واختبأت تحت اكوام من البطانيات " .

أما الزوج الذي أشار في افادته الى ان زوجته انسانة مستقيمة ، معربا عن استغرابه لاقدامها على هذه الجريمة البشعة ، مبينا انها  كانت قليلة الكلام خلال الايام الماضية .

وأضاف  المقدم الخطيب ان الاجهزة الامنية في البلقاء فتحت تحقيقا في  الجريمة.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

